# ماهي الجامعات في الخليج التي تدرس هندسة طيران؟؟



## بالاك13 (19 مايو 2006)

اريد جامعة في الخليج موجود بها قسم للطيران وجامعة معترف فيها

تحياتي اخوكم بالاك13​


----------



## اثنين (19 مايو 2006)

جامعة الملك فهد بالظهران بالسعودية قسم مستقل. (في اعتقادي الافضل على مستوى الخليج)
جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده (من ضمن تخصصات الهندسة الميكانيكية)
جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض تقدم بعض الكورسات في هندسة الطيران مثل أيرو دايناميك_ جاز دايناميك.
وليس عندي خلفيه عن الجامعات الاخرى.


----------

